# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  ενισχυτης ηχειων υπολογιστη

## KarlBarks

λοιπον παιδια εχω αυτον τον ενισχυτακο για τα ηχεια του υπολογιστη μου 4-1 . (ολα μαζι πακετο )

εχω παρατηρησει οτι τωρα τελευταια οταν παιζουν πολυ δυνατα για λιγη ωρα τοτε ο ενυσχητης τα παιζει κοβετε ο ηχος η πευτει η ποιοτητα του πολυ χαλια . 


α και οταν ειναι κλειστος ο υπολογιστης τοτε ακουγεται ενα συνεχες βουητο . αυτο προφανος οφειλεται σε καποιον πυκνωτη ? 

τα φωτα σας σας παρακαλω αμα μπορω να αντικαταστησω τπτ για να μην εχει αυτο το ενοχλητικο βουητο .

----------


## ok1gr

Το συνεχές βουητό μπορεί να είναι από πυκνωτή στην τροφοδοσία, το σταμάτημα του ήχου μπορεί να είναι από υπερθέρμανση ή χαλασμένο αισθητήρα...



..... ή πολλά άλλα

----------


## KarlBarks

> Το συνεχές βουητό μπορεί να είναι από πυκνωτή στην τροφοδοσία, το σταμάτημα του ήχου μπορεί να είναι από υπερθέρμανση ή χαλασμένο αισθητήρα...
> 
> 
> 
> ..... ή πολλά άλλα


στον πυκνωτη της τροφοδοσιας τι να τον κανω να βαλω μεγαλυτερο ?  

χαλασμενο αισθητηρα ? τι αισθητηρα ?

----------


## moutoulos

> εχω παρατηρησει οτι τωρα τελευταια οταν παιζουν πολυ δυνατα για λιγη ωρα τοτε ο ενυσχητης τα παιζει κοβετε ο ηχος η πευτει η ποιοτητα του πολυ χαλια .


Επειδή τα audio module (ενισχυτής με IC) αυτού του τύπου, έχουν προστασίες κατα της υπερθέρμανσης, με αποτέλεσμα μόλις ζεσταθούν να "κόβουν". Είμαι λοιπόν 99% σίγουρος ότι όταν συμβαίνει αυτό ... ζεματάει το module, και αν του βάλεις μια μεγαλύτερη ψύκτρα ή κάποιο FAN με μικρή κατανάλωση (για να μην επιβαρύνεις την τροφοδοσία του ενισχυτή), από υπολογιστή, και το τροφοδοτήσεις μέ τουλάχιστον 9 βόλτ και άνω, έχεις λύσει το πρόβλημα. :Wink:  





> α και οταν ειναι κλειστος ο υπολογιστης τοτε ακουγεται ενα συνεχες βουητο


Μπορεί να είναι θέμα γειώσεων της κάρτας ήχου του υπολογιστή. Κάνε το εξής, βγάλε με κλειστό τον υπολογιστή, και αναμμένα τα ηχεία, τα βύσματα που μπαίνουν στην κάρτα ήχου, σταματάει ο βόμβος   :Question:   , αν ναί μην πειράξεις τίποτα (απο πυκνωτές και τέτοια),  παρα μόνο την ψύκτρα που είπαμε παραπάνω.

----------


## KarlBarks

Το δοκίμασα και το συνεχίζει το βουητό και χωρίς να είναι συνδεδεμένο στο pc. Άρα μιλάμε για πυκνωτή. Τι να βάλω και που;

----------


## moutoulos

Δεν θα πειράξεις το εσωτερικό του ενισχυτή (μόνο ψύκτρα), γιατί η τροφοδοσία του βρίσκεται στο πακάκι που μπαίνει στην πρίζα.
 Έτσι δεν είναι  :Question:   ή βγάζει καλώδιο ο ενισχυτής που πάει κατευθείαν στα 220.  Ο μετασχηματιστής του μ'άλλα λόγια που βρίσκεται  :Question:  .

----------


## ok1gr

Από τη στιγμή πο υείναι μέσα σε κουτί μάλλον θα δυσκολευτεί να βάλει ανεμιστηράκι, και η ψύκτρα δεν είναι κλαι μικρή! Δύσκολα αν βρεί και να βάλει κάποιοα μεγαλύτερη. Πιστεύω ότι η σωστότερη λύση είναι το ανεμισηράκι αλλά μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να βγάλει την πλακέτα εκτός....

Ο μετασχηματιστής λογικά είναι χωριστά, βιδωμένος πάνω στο πλαστικό κουτί....
Συνήθος το βουητό είναι αποτέλεσμα κακής τροφοδοσίας ή θορύβου.
Δες που πάει το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή και ψάξε για έναν πυκνωτή (μάλλον μεγάλο) αμέσως μετά την ανόρθωση.

----------


## KarlBarks

χμ αυτο ξεχασα να σας το αναφερω .

ο μετασχηματισης του ηταν εξωτερικος και τον χασαμε ετσι τωρα το τροφοδοτουμε με εναν αλλο μετασχηματιστη απο αλλο εξαρτημα . με μεταβλητη ταση απο 1,5 μεχρι 12V  . 
το δουλευουμε με 12V η 9V αφου δεν ξερουμε τι τροφοδοσια ειχε αρχικα  .

----------


## ok1gr

Αρχικά έπαιζε καλά?

Πόσα Αμπέρ μπορέι να δώσει ο μετασχηματιστής που έχεις τώρα?

Αν στα Α είναι ok, τότε τα άλλα είναι πολύ εύκολα...
Στον μετασχηματιστή θαβάλεις έναν μεγάλο πυκνωτή (100000μf) μεταξύ + και - και κοντά στον ενισχυτή ή καλύτερα  μέσα θα βάλεις έναν ακόμα για να εξαλύφει τον θόρυβο....  :Wink:

----------


## KarlBarks

ονομαστικα 1000mA .

----------


## ok1gr

Λίγα δεν είναι?

----------


## moutoulos

> χμ αυτο ξεχασα να σας το αναφερω. Ο μετασχηματισης του, ηταν εξωτερικος και τον χασαμε, ετσι τωρα το τροφοδοτουμε με εναν αλλο μετασχηματιστη απο αλλο εξαρτημα . με μεταβλητη ταση απο 1,5 μεχρι 12V  . το δουλευουμε με 12V η 9V αφου δεν ξερουμε τι τροφοδοσια ειχε αρχικα  .


Το σημαντικότερο ξέχασες να μας πείς...
Να βρείς το μοντέλο και να το ψάξεις στο ιντερνετ, για την τροφοδοσία του. Ο ενισχυτής (το IC) τη γράφει πάνω?
Τα 1Α που αναφέρεις είναι λίγο ....

----------


## ok1gr

αυτό που σου είπα για τους πυκνωτές είναι κάτι σαν φίλτρο!
όσο για τα volt, αν δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένος, στα 12V δίνει 12x1.31= 16V

----------


## Danza

Πιστεύω πως φταίει αυτό:   (όσο για τα αμπέρ δεν νομίζω να τραβάει περισσότερο απο 2Α γιατι φένεται ενισχυτής μικρής ισχύος)

----------


## KarlBarks

DaNzA

τους πυκνωτές με τι να τους αντικαταστήσω με μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας η με όμοιους ? 


αν μιλάμε για μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα ποιας τάξης ?

----------


## gsmaster

Βάλε ενα τροφοδοτικό της προκοπής, και μετά βλέπεις για τους πυκνωτές. Προφανώς αυτό που ζεσταίνεται και σου παραμορφώνει είναι το τροφοδοτικό. Πες μας τι γράφει πάνω το ολοκληρωμένο που είναι στην μεγάλη την ψύκτρα για να δούμε πόσα Watt είναι και τι μετασχηματιστή χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## KarlBarks

OM83835
N9D1E2 
HSH9930 3

της philips νομίζω

----------


## tnt_tuner

ρεσυ το τε μπορεί να φταίει αυτό: δεν έχουν όλοι οι μετασχηματιστές φίλτρο για τον θόρυβο του ρεύματος. αυτοι ειδικά οι μετασχηματιστές που λες δεν έχουν σίγουρα γιατί έχω δοκιμάσει k εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο! όσο για το κλείσιμο-χαμήλωμα κτλ μπορεί να φταίει λάθος τροφοδοσία επειδή αυτοί οι μετασχηματιστές δεν είναι k τόσο ακριβεις μπορεί να λέει 12V k να δίνει 13 οποτε γινεται αυτο που ελεγε ο moutoulos
δοκίμασε να ψάξεις να βρείς τον παλιό   :Hammer:  
η βρες με ποσα A k V τροφοδοτείται κανονικά k αγόρασε ένα τέτοιο "μετσχιματιστη" με φίλτρο
 k θα βρείς την "υγειασου"!   :Smile:

----------


## xampos

αυτο που λες οτι ξαφνιακα πευτει πολυ η ποιοτητα του ηχου το κανει επειδη στελνει καποι τρανζιστορ στον κορο και οχι στη γραμμικη περιοχη δηλαδη δουλευει σαν διακοπτησ και οχι σαν ενισχυτησ δες το διαιρετη τασης στα τρανζιστορ  μηπως εβαλες μεγαλυτερη τροφοδοσια η εχει πολυ μεγαλη κυματωση το δευτερο λυνεται με πυκνωτη στη τροφοδοσια αλλιως βαζεισ γεννητια στην εισοδο 1 Khz και βλεπεισ απολαβη στη εξοδο αν η κυματομορφη στην εξοδο δεν ειναι καλη τοτε ειναι το προηγουμενο που σου ειπα

----------

